# CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! :screwy:



## mk4gti118t (Aug 21, 2007)

*CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!!*

hey folks, i resently got this idea of twin k03 turboing of my 1.8t, now i know lots of ya are gonna say WTF would u do that for when u can just simply go BT but the honest truth is not to just simply go to a single bt but instead utualize the little turbos and just add another one, now the fabrication is not what bothers me







, the thing that is stopping me from doing so is a program that will be able to run the set up, now just to let you all know this is a future intenstion project which will require brutal man hours and also a good amout of money, the reason i got this crazy idea is to actually do somthing different not neccasarly looking for outstanding performance but i am looking to be unique: IF ANYONE HAS ALREADY DONE THIS OR HAS SEEN IT BEEN DONE B4 PLEASE!! DO TELL ME BOUT IT I WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE IT. THANKS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif










_Modified by mk4gti118t at 1:59 PM 10-7-2007_


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (mk4gti118t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4gti118t* »_hey folks, i resently got this idea of twin k03 turboing of my 1.8t, now i know lots of ya are gonna say WTF would u do that for when u can just simply go BT but the honest truth is not to just simply go to a single bt but instead utualize the little turbos and just add another one, now the fabrication is not what bothers me







, the thing that is stopping me from doing so is a program that will be able to run the set up, now just to let you all know this is a future intenstion project which will require brutal man hours and also a good amout of money, the reason i got this crazy idea is to actually do somthing different not neccasarly looking for outstanding performance but i am looking to be unique: IF ANYONE HAS ALREADY DONE THIS OR HAS SEEN IT BEEN DONE B4 PLEASE!! DO TELL ME BOUT IT I WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE IT. THANKS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif










IMO your wasting time and money, and if your actually going to do a TT setup atleast do it with upgraded turbos and not these dinky lil k03's......to answer ur question about software, standalone is ur only option


----------



## solowb5 (Jan 16, 2007)

I would use a k04-15 and a gt28rs


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
if your actually going to do a TT setup atleast do it with upgraded turbos and not these dinky lil k03's...... 

why? you can get them for cheap used and you now only have .9L to spool one, and not to mention less pulse since your only on 2 cyl. You could look into a gt15 instead. those are for 160hp+ hp, but cost $600 for one. http://www.himni-racing.com/in...8e0b5


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (cincyTT)*

the guys at nothing leaves stock started working on one. check the fabrication forum.


----------



## MaxLugo (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: (solowb5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solowb5* »_I would use a k04-15 and a gt28rs

I dont think he's planning on a sequential twin-turbos setup (ie Supra/FD RX-7).


----------



## mk4gti118t (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (cincyTT)*

well the reason i mention this is cause i have multiple ko3's of the b6 a4, all brand new so i figure why pay when i already got brand new turbos,but we all well know how much it is to get a ko4 new, and a buddy of mine is a mechanic for for a audi dealer so ya know!but even he cant get ko4s for cheap, i get SH*T almost free cheap,execpt a f**king ko4







what a bummer, oh and also what is a good standalone for these engines?


_Modified by mk4gti118t at 2:54 PM 10-7-2007_


----------



## mk4gti118t (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (MaxLugo)*

yes you are right i am not planning on a sequential setup its gonna be divided 2for1, better yet cant i indiviually boost control the turbo manually so where i got 2 turbos but each only boosting lets say 10 or 12 psi to 12by2 is 24psi which would be a regular gtrs kits boost for my car, i dont see why the i cant just progam it with revo and use the sps controller to raise or lower boost or timing settings?


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
why? you can get them for cheap used and you now only have .9L to spool one, and not to mention less pulse since your only on 2 cyl. You could look into a gt15 instead. those are for 160hp+ hp, but cost $600 for one. http://www.himni-racing.com/in...8e0b5

yes they are cheap and spool fast, but my point is that if ur goin to put all the time and effort into doin a tt that it should put out a good amount of power, which TT k03s will not do that job. Id rather have a 400whp single BT then have a 280whp TT k03 setup. Its cost vs benefit to me


----------



## mk4gti118t (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (UntouchableGTI)*

ohh with no questionable doubt, but my true intentions are to build that specific setup as i mentioned in my prior post that im not necassarly looking for outstanding performance, im headed towards that more unique show type car where, ppl can look at it, and say wow thats actually very different than most in cars at the show, honestly this is a build completly insirped by my passion and love for my mk4 gti, i really want it to be a vehicle where no one else can say i have the exact same setup, i hope you all can understand and appreciate it. thank you, as for the money and time, it all dont mean sh*t to me its all worth it at the end to have a finished peice that u can adore! i would be doing this to a superbike but i know my self and i would wind up in a couffin in a week so ill stick to four wheels and a roll cage









_Modified by mk4gti118t at 3:40 PM 10-7-2007_


_Modified by mk4gti118t at 3:41 PM 10-7-2007_


----------



## danzig20v (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
yes they are cheap and spool fast, but my point is that if ur goin to put all the time and effort into doin a tt that it should put out a good amount of power, which TT k03s will not do that job. Id rather have a 400whp single BT then have a 280whp TT k03 setup. Its cost vs benefit to me

dual ko4 would be ideal
it might be only around 300whp
but full spool at 1800rpm?


----------



## mk4gti118t (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (danzig20v)*

i am likin this one idea of ures also with the ko4 but i highly doubt i will be a full spool at 1.8k because i am not going with a sequentail setup im actually dividing 2 cylinders per turbo so with ko3 with a displacment of .9 liters u will be experiencing full boost around the neighborhood of 2.7 to 3.2k rpm which in my case will be perfect cause ive always loved that lowend torque these ko3s put out, and with 2 ko3s the life expectency should be waay more than just one workin for that motor. but also i mentioned ko4 are stupid expensive and i have brand new ko3 3 of them to be exact and andthing else is just point less cause it would not be doing what my true intention are to do to my vehicle.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

There is no reason why twin turbo wouldn't run fine on a chip. Airflow is airflow- the ECU doesn't care if it comes from 2 little turbo's or one large one.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (danzig20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
yes they are cheap and spool fast, but my point is that if ur goin to put all the time and effort into doin a tt that it should put out a good amount of power, which TT k03s will not do that job. Id rather have a 400whp single BT then have a 280whp TT k03 setup. Its cost vs benefit to me

I rather have a nice single also. 
If you take into account that the 1.8t outflows the ko3's at about 4k, using 2 would push peak tq further back resulting in higher hp. Slapping on 2 ko3's should be able to push low-mid 300whp easy.

_Quote, originally posted by *danzig20v* »_
but full spool at 1800rpm?

yeah, for a 1.8 and one ko3/4, not with 2. You should spool between gt28rs and gt2871r and make gt28rs type power, that is if it even works


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (mk4gti118t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4gti118t* »_ so where i got 2 turbos but each only boosting lets say 10 or 12 psi to 12by2 is 24psi 

i have to disagree here.... 2 small turbo's putting out 12 psi each will NOT (in my mind) equal 24 psi. it dont work that way. it will still be the same 12 psi..... you can have 20 turbo's putting out 12 psi, and it will still only be 12 psi.
just my thought....


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
i have to disagree here.... 2 small turbo's putting out 12 psi each will NOT (in my mind) equal 24 psi. it dont work that way. it will still be the same 12 psi..... you can have 20 turbo's putting out 12 psi, and it will still only be 12 psi.
just my thought....

you are correct.


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I had this idea a while ago... but just aspirations and a new idea. I dont have the money, time or knowhow to do this... Good luck to you... 
But seriously... id get a ko4 to do it...


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
you can have *20 turbo's* putting out 12 psi, and it will still only be 12 psi.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
i have to disagree here.... 2 small turbo's putting out 12 psi each will NOT (in my mind) equal 24 psi. it dont work that way. it will still be the same 12 psi..... you can have 20 turbo's putting out 12 psi, and it will still only be 12 psi.
just my thought....

Da troof ^^^


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_There is no reason why twin turbo wouldn't run fine on a chip. Airflow is airflow- the ECU doesn't care if it comes from 2 little turbo's or one large one. 

yea but im sure that there isnt a chip that exactly made for the airflow that is goin to be made, in other words, he would have to figure otu air flow combined, and try to pick a chip accordingly because a k03 chip isnt goin to be perfect for a setup like that, i still think a standalone is better.


----------



## hammerhead47 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (UntouchableGTI)*

Ha, I had to double think the 12+12 theory above but the other dude had it right, you would def still have only 12psi. The difference would be in the volumetric flow being doubled compared to a single turbo. I really like this idea even though it would be relitively complex. As for the tune I think that if you look at the flow capabuility of a single k03 double that and then find a tune for a turbo of comparible flow everything should work just peachy.... well except that the fuel maps would be tailored to the other turbos spool time. If the twin setup spooled quicker/slower than it might not work so good.


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (hammerhead47)*

Running 2 ko3's @ 7000 rpm would allow the compressors to operate in an area of the map that would make 20 psi, not 12 psi we are used to up top. You knwo the 20 psi you get at 3500 RPM, now it will be moved to 6000 rpm. 
Sure it's complex, it probably won't spool any better than a single, it has tight packaging constraints, positioning the turbos to have good IC, exhaust, coolant and oil plumbing will be difficult. 
But it's unique, It's never been done, and it' always talked about. I think it's a neat project and would like to see it done so long as it gets finished. I am picturing the outlets running to twin intercoolers on either side. Twin 2.5" Downpipes feeding a 3" cat back. 
Would be a fun project for a good fabricator with some free turbos. Not a project for the bolt on crowd


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_Running 2 ko3's @ 7000 rpm would allow the compressors to operate in an area of the map that would make 20 psi, not 12 psi we are used to up top. You knwo the 20 psi you get at 3500 RPM, now it will be moved to 6000 rpm. 
Sure it's complex, it probably won't spool any better than a single, it has tight packaging constraints, positioning the turbos to have good IC, exhaust, coolant and oil plumbing will be difficult. 
But it's unique, It's never been done, and it' always talked about. I think it's a neat project and would like to see it done so long as it gets finished. I am picturing the outlets running to twin intercoolers on either side. Twin 2.5" Downpipes feeding a 3" cat back. 
Would be a fun project for a good fabricator with some free turbos. Not a project for the bolt on crowd


Yes, why do ppl think they will spool faster? You're having them spun by half the energy initially... Supra twin upgrades usually spool a lot slower then single turbo upgrades and make less power. I just never really understood why ppl think its cool doing this on a 4 cyl...


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_Running 2 ko3's @ 7000 rpm would allow the compressors to operate in an area of the map that would make 20 psi, not 12 psi we are used to up top. You knwo the 20 psi you get at 3500 RPM, now it will be moved to 6000 rpm. 
Sure it's complex, it probably won't spool any better than a single, it has tight packaging constraints, positioning the turbos to have good IC, exhaust, coolant and oil plumbing will be difficult. 
But it's unique, It's never been done, and it' always talked about. I think it's a neat project and would like to see it done so long as it gets finished. I am picturing the outlets running to twin intercoolers on either side. Twin 2.5" Downpipes feeding a 3" cat back. 
Would be a fun project for a good fabricator with some free turbos. Not a project for the bolt on crowd


Yes! Source turbos from a S4 or something where they have a left and a right, this will at least make the exhaust easier to plumb.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (passatG60)*

Twin K03's make over 400hp on a VR6... so they flow the air.


----------



## toeknee808 (Oct 11, 2006)

sounds cool man good luck keep us updated. and also people should not bash him for doing what he wants to do, if you dont like it then hey you dont have to try it for yourself.


----------



## mi1.8t (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (mk4gti118t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4gti118t* »_hey folks, i resently got this idea of twin k03 turboing of my 1.8t, now i know lots of ya are gonna say WTF would u do that for when u can just simply go BT but the honest truth is not to just simply go to a single bt but instead utualize the little turbos and just add another one, now the fabrication is not what bothers me







, the thing that is stopping me from doing so is a program that will be able to run the set up, now just to let you all know this is a future intenstion project which will require brutal man hours and also a good amout of money, the reason i got this crazy idea is to actually do somthing different not neccasarly looking for outstanding performance but i am looking to be unique: IF ANYONE HAS ALREADY DONE THIS OR HAS SEEN IT BEEN DONE B4 PLEASE!! DO TELL ME BOUT IT I WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE IT. THANKS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









_Modified by mk4gti118t at 1:59 PM 10-7-2007_


you are wasting your time and money http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (mi1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mi1.8t* »_

you are wasting your time and money http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Not if thats what he wants to do. Maybe he just wants to do something different and wants an exercise in engineering. If he wants to do it, he can do it and its not a waste of his time. He's not looking for a monster setup, he's looking for something unique that he can do himself, and if he has the fab skills he says he does, its not a really big expense either.

I'll never understand the Vortex's aversion of straying from the status quo. 2 years ago it was a GT28RS kit, now its a 3071 or 3076. Anything other than these is 'a waste of time and money' until theres a few people that take the leap and make it all work well. Then its the next bandwagon. 2 years ago no one really did WAI... now its apparently the new hotness and everyone should do it immediately... all because 1 or 2 people went against the status quo and did it and showed great gains.


----------



## mi1.8t (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_

Not if thats what he wants to do. Maybe he just wants to do something different and wants an exercise in engineering. If he wants to do it, he can do it and its not a waste of his time. He's not looking for a monster setup, he's looking for something unique that he can do himself, and if he has the fab skills he says he does, its not a really big expense either.

I'll never understand the Vortex's aversion of straying from the status quo. 2 years ago it was a GT28RS kit, now its a 3071 or 3076. Anything other than these is 'a waste of time and money' until theres a few people that take the leap and make it all work well. Then its the next bandwagon. 2 years ago no one really did WAI... now its apparently the new hotness and everyone should do it immediately... all because 1 or 2 people went against the status quo and did it and showed great gains.

its alot more pricey than you would think


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (mi1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mi1.8t* »_
its alot more pricey than you would think

fill us in


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (mi1.8t)*

Status quo is one thing, but think about it.... a twin turbo setup requires room and energy. A 4cyl car doesnt have a whole lot of this usually. I guess a sequential system would work and the complexity and ultimate cost in making this kind of thing work is a pretty decent task. If he's after something thats different, then that is fine, knock yourself out... but he seems like the millionth guy that has two oem turbochargers on his lap and publicly flirting w/ an idea that hasnt even remotely got off the ground yet... sorry for being skeptical, but been there, read that...


----------



## mk4gti118t (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (mi1.8t)*

thanks for all the support and info guys i greatly appreciate, i do realize that this idea startles most ppl but like lot of u mention on my post that its defenetly unique and its what i had always had dreamed of and i can only imagine seeing a fmic with the left side with 2 inlets and the right side with one big outlet now anyone who knows about these cars will know that, this setup is a tt setup and that will just blow ppls minds and i want that cause i have a crazy imagination and a great ability to fabricate to when both applied i intend to build a one of a kind peice thats im going to burn a permnent image in there head like damn thats f**king CLEAN! OHH HEY I MIGHT HAVE THAT BBS WOLSBURG WHEEL BUT I ONLY HAVE ONE WHEEL AND ONE CENTER PIECE ONLY I WILL DIG THEM UP AND TAKE PICS IF U WANT THEM JUST SEND ME URE EMAIL SO I CAN SEND THE PICS AND ALSO TO EVERYONE I DO HAVE A LOT I MEAN A LOT!! OF MK4 JETTA GOLF INTERIOR PARTS LIKE ACTUATORS, WINDOW REGULATORS, I GOT A JETTA MK4 TRUNK LID, I GOT A FULL SHOCK AND SPRING SET FOR A MK4 WITH ONLY 20K ON THE SHOCKS AND SPRING SO LET ME KNOW IF YOU ALL NEED MK4 PARTS!.


_Modified by mk4gti118t at 11:34 AM 10-8-2007_


----------



## JustinGLi18T (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (mi1.8t)*

Twin turbo a 1.8 liter with two crappy little turbos, please.... 
There shouldn't even be an arguement here. A single, efficient, properly sized turbo will not only be WAY easier, cheaper, and less timely, it will make more power


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_Status quo is one thing, but think about it.... a twin turbo setup requires room and energy. A 4cyl car doesnt have a whole lot of this usually. I guess a sequential system would work and the complexity and ultimate cost in making this kind of thing work is a pretty decent task. If he's after something thats different, then that is fine, knock yourself out... but he seems like the millionth guy that has two oem turbochargers on his lap and publicly flirting w/ an idea that hasnt even remotely got off the ground yet... sorry for being skeptical, but been there, read that...

I'm not saying its optimal, but these people seem to be dismissing it on non-technical reasons. If the guy has the means, and the ability, and wants to do it just to do it, then theres no reason he shouldn't. Its not like it won't work or can't be done, its just not easy. He seems to get that its not easy or the most optimum setup to make the most power and he's ok with it. seems like he wants an engineering exercise more than anything and theres nothing wrong with doing that as long as he understands the implications of doing it that way.


----------



## mk4gti118t (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (JustinGLi18T)*

OBVIOUSLY ONLY! SOME OF U DONT GET THE FACT THAT I AM NOT LOOKING FOR OUTSTANDING PERFORMANCE, IF U DONT HAVE A POSITIVE OPINION ON MY IDEA THEN DONT POST AT ALL PLEASE I DONT NEED NEGATIVITY THATS PROBABLY WHAT STOP OTHERS FROM DOING WHAT THERE DREAMS AND PASSION IS, BUT DUE TO PEOPLE THAT GOT THERE HEADS UP THERE AS*SESS, AND JUST DONT GET THE IDEA OF A CUSTOM! PROJECT, DOING SOMTHING OUTTA ORDINARY SO ALL OF U THAT SAY JUST GOT SINGLE BT ARE SOOO FU*KING SIMPLE COMMON AND ORDINARY, AND I JUST DONT WANT TO BE EITHER ONE OF THOSE, SO THANKS TO ALL THAT SUPPORT AND F*CK ALL THAT DONT! AT THE END THE ONES THAT HATE ARE ALWAYS THE ONES JEALOUS







THANKS YOU WHITEG60 FOR UNDERSTANDING ME THATS WHAT MOTIVATES ME TO PURSUE THE PROJECT

_Modified by mk4gti118t at 11:47 AM 10-8-2007_


_Modified by mk4gti118t at 11:47 AM 10-8-2007_


----------



## JustinGLi18T (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (mk4gti118t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4gti118t* »_OBVIOUSLY ONLY! SOME OF U DONT GET THE FACT THAT I AM NOT LOOKING FOR OUTSTANDING PERFORMANCE, IF U DONT HAVE A POSITIVE OPINION ON MY IDEA THEN DONT POST AT ALL PLEASE I DONT NEED NEGATIVITY THATS PROBABLY WHAT STOP OTHERS FROM DOING WHAT THERE DREAMS AND PASSION IS, BUT DUE TO PEOPLE THAT GOT THERE HEADS UP THERE AS*SESS, AND JUST DONT GET THE IDEA OF A CUSTOM! PROJECT, DOING SOMTHING OUTTA ORDINARY SO ALL OF U THAT SAY JUST GOT SINGLE BT ARE SOOO FU*KING SIMPLE COMMON AND ORDINARY, AND I JUST DONT WANT TO BE EITHER ONE OF THOSE, SO THANKS TO ALL THAT SUPPORT AND F*CK ALL THAT DONT! AT THE END THE ONES THAT HATE ARE ALWAYS THE ONES JEALOUS







THANKS YOU WHITEG60 FOR UNDERSTANDING ME THATS WHAT MOTIVATES ME TO PURSUE THE PROJECT

_Modified by mk4gti118t at 11:47 AM 10-8-2007_

_Modified by mk4gti118t at 11:47 AM 10-8-2007_

Twin turbo something worth twin turboing then


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (mk4gti118t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4gti118t* »_OBVIOUSLY ONLY! SOME OF U DONT GET THE FACT THAT I AM NOT LOOKING FOR OUTSTANDING PERFORMANCE, IF U DONT HAVE A POSITIVE OPINION ON MY IDEA THEN DONT POST AT ALL PLEASE I DONT NEED NEGATIVITY THATS PROBABLY WHAT STOP OTHERS FROM DOING WHAT THERE DREAMS AND PASSION IS, BUT DUE TO PEOPLE THAT GOT THERE HEADS UP THERE AS*SESS, AND JUST DONT GET THE IDEA OF A CUSTOM! PROJECT, DOING SOMTHING OUTTA ORDINARY SO ALL OF U THAT SAY JUST GOT SINGLE BT ARE SOOO FU*KING SIMPLE COMMON AND ORDINARY, AND I JUST DONT WANT TO BE EITHER ONE OF THOSE, SO THANKS TO ALL THAT SUPPORT AND F*CK ALL THAT DONT! AT THE END THE ONES THAT HATE ARE ALWAYS THE ONES JEALOUS







THANKS YOU WHITEG60 FOR UNDERSTANDING ME THATS WHAT MOTIVATES ME TO PURSUE THE PROJECT

_Modified by mk4gti118t at 11:47 AM 10-8-2007_

_Modified by mk4gti118t at 11:47 AM 10-8-2007_

LOL, hey man, i'm behind you 150% if you are serious about this. One question, give us ONE interesting project that you've finished that led you to this progressive train of thought...


----------



## JustinGLi18T (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (passatG60)*

I would like to hear some of his technical ideas behind this "project".


----------



## mk4gti118t (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (passatG60)*

i actually helped fabricate on a custom built tt'ed friend's 91 suzuki gsxr 1100 and we installed forged rods/low comp pistons,degreed the cams, and ported the head and installed a progamable efi system on it and that bike by far was the sickest thing alive, here are some numbers 298whp 247wtq at 12krpms but the turbos were gt15's but there were 2 so the thing was at full boost at around 7.5krpm and that kicked in like a rocket igniting on the back of ya, but the best part was when u were smooth with the throtle u were able to use the trq all around cause it wasnt a single big turbo waiting to spool it was 2 little ones already partionally spooled so u got good trq then when u crack it open they go to work and fly


_Modified by mk4gti118t at 12:02 PM 10-8-2007_


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (mk4gti118t)*

I don't think there's a single person here that won't want to see it when it's completed.
If you can make all that work on a bike, then the only think you might have trouble with is the ECU, but it shouldn't be too much trouble to get a drivable tune out of it.


----------



## solowb5 (Jan 16, 2007)

Like I've said in someone elses post that I've been thinking about doing this also and already have the setup installed to support such an idea. You're going to need a fully built engine because if you are using k03s then there is going to be a huge tq spike instantly which will snap rods super fast. I say get 034efi SEM or autronic SEM. I want to know what the largest turbo you could put on to hit full boost by the latest 4kon just 2 cylinders. Because I would use that turbo and also use a k04 so that this thing will fly off the line and still haul ass up top. There is deffinately enough room on a car even thinking about making a setup like this. I know I have the room for it. Also if you do decide to keep a chip tune remember that you better have a car that has a map sensor bc runing 2 mafs is where its going to screw you


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Standalone is the best option...


----------



## mk4gti118t (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (solowb5)*

well as for the 2 maf sensors its not a prob just get a big maf housing and a high flow maf and just y split to the each turbo, cause it does not matter which turbo breaths more not, it just matters how much air is entering the engine at once so dont worrie about maf configurations thats no biggie, and yes we would have to do some numbers to see how much flow the 2 turbos will develop and compare it to a single turbos flow and use the program for that setup since u will be moving the same amout of air so there shouldnt be any probs, but like mentioned b4 we definently need a air fuel ratio gauge to make sure not to encounter lean conditions in any rpm range. at for using biger turbos i would guess just go wit ko4's of the b5RS4 then u should be set u might experience a little lag since the rs4 turbos are much larger then the s4 ko3's but ya definetly ko4's with built motor should be really nice ,with ko4 15 on 2 cyl .9 liters, lets see the rs4 is 2.7 and half of that is 1.35 so man actuall u would see full boost on a ko4 with .9 liters at sh*t like 4.2k maybe or so unless u are fully built 2.0 with high flow head then u will full boost at 3.3k or so on 1.0 liters to a single k04 


_Modified by mk4gti118t at 1:39 PM 10-8-2007_


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (mk4gti118t)*

great calculations, nice guestimate/equation








I hope he puts 2 k03's on a 1.8T and it should be neat...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (mk4gti118t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4gti118t* »_lets see the rs4 is 2.7 and half of that is 1.35 so man actuall u would see full boost on a ko4 with .9 liters at sh*t like 4.2k maybe or so unless u are fully built 2.0 with high flow head then u will full boost at 3.3k or so on 1.0 liters to a single k04 



need to take into accout that there is 3 pulses on the 2.7T and only 2 on the 1.8t. Your going to have a short period where there wont be a pulse for smooth flow like in a V6 or a normal 4cyl


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (mk4gti118t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4gti118t* »_OBVIOUSLY ONLY! SOME OF U DONT GET THE FACT THAT I AM NOT LOOKING FOR OUTSTANDING PERFORMANCE, IF U DONT HAVE A POSITIVE OPINION ON MY IDEA THEN DONT POST AT ALL PLEASE 
I DONT NEED NEGATIVITY THATS PROBABLY WHAT STOP OTHERS FROM DOING WHAT THERE DREAMS AND PASSION IS, BUT DUE TO PEOPLE THAT GOT THERE HEADS UP THERE AS*SESS, AND JUST DONT GET THE IDEA OF A CUSTOM! PROJECT, DOING SOMTHING OUTTA ORDINARY SO ALL OF U THAT SAY JUST GOT SINGLE BT ARE SOOO FU*KING SIMPLE COMMON AND ORDINARY, AND I JUST DONT WANT TO BE EITHER ONE OF THOSE, SO THANKS TO ALL THAT SUPPORT AND F*CK ALL THAT DONT! AT THE END THE ONES THAT HATE ARE ALWAYS THE ONES JEALOUS







THANKS YOU WHITEG60 FOR UNDERSTANDING ME THATS WHAT MOTIVATES ME TO PURSUE THE PROJECT

_Modified by mk4gti118t at 11:47 AM 10-8-2007_

_Modified by mk4gti118t at 11:47 AM 10-8-2007_

*edit* sorry, I didn't see that this had a 2nd page








This thread needed that.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just let the man do his thang! He already stated that he knows it is not optimal, and that its going to cost a lot etc. 
I personally like the idea, just because noone else has done it. I wouldn't do it, but thats because I don't have the extra time, money, and ambition for a project like this. Apparently the OP does, so lets discuss accordingly










_Modified by loxxrider at 6:42 PM 10-8-2007_


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (mk4gti118t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4gti118t* »_with ko4 15 on 2 cyl .9 liters, lets see the rs4 is 2.7 and half of that is 1.35 so man actuall u would see full boost on a ko4 with .9 liters at sh*t like 4.2k maybe or so unless u are fully built 2.0 with high flow head then u will full boost at 3.3k or so on 1.0 liters to a single k04 

_Modified by mk4gti118t at 1:39 PM 10-8-2007_

Nice calculations you got going there. Even by your math, I don't see how an increase of .2L will decrease spool time by close to 1,000rpm.
In my opinion, get the car working first...then worry about turbo choice.


----------



## mk4gti118t (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (PolskiHetzen)*

if u think about it 200cc of displacment can make a big difference in howmuch exhaust gass passes threw the 2 cyl., ok maybe 1k was a bit exageration but 650 to 800 rpms for sure now thats significant


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (mk4gti118t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4gti118t* »_if u think about it 200cc of displacment can make a big difference in howmuch exhaust gass passes threw the 2 cyl., ok maybe 1k was a bit exageration but 650 to 800 rpms for sure now thats significant 

what do you have to back this up?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_
what do you have to back this up?

I know a < 200cc motor (not sure the exact size but its an 8hp OHC briggs motor) spooled a smart car K03 @ 3100RPM. Again, I'm not sure how big a smart car K03 is in comparison, but it made 7psi by 3500rpm. I know a 5hp is 112cc, so an 8hp can't be much bigger.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_
what do you have to back this up?

agreed. The big single turbo guys done see this kind of gain. Your more than likely looking at 200-300rpms max.
you should look into making one primary and one secondary like a Supra setup. All flow to one and when that peaks and gives enough artifical displacement, make it run on both. Just run a external wastegate to the second turbo along with the exhaust from the first turbo. This should cut down the lag to a resonble amount


_Modified by cincyTT at 7:31 PM 10-8-2007_


----------



## mk4gti118t (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (PolskiHetzen)*

hey buddie i dont have to prove anything to you u are nothing for me to waist my time to even bother explain to i would appreciate if u would not comment on my post again thank you : not applied to all anyone else except PolskiHetzen


_Modified by mk4gti118t at 4:32 PM 10-8-2007_


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (mk4gti118t)*

hey man i live in east hollywood, i'd like to help.. thats if your serious about getting the ball rollin... where are you planning to do this? a shop or backyard garage... do you have access to equipment, tools, etc? and do you have another vehicle? because you know LA, life w/o a car is going to be pretty hard! and no i cant give you a ride(well not everyday atleast)!


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (mk4gti118t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4gti118t* »_hey buddie i dont have to prove anything to you u are nothing for me to waist my time to even bother explain to i would appreciate if u would not comment on my post again thank you : not applied to all anyone else except PolskiHetzen

ohh BTW, the guys that are posting in your thread are well known here in the 1.8t forum, i wouldn't piss anyone off.. they are very smart and well-knowledge on our 1.8t motors. show them respect and you'll be respected. they heard it all before and you know that talk is cheap..


----------



## hammerhead47 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (rono1)*

You know I dont care what anyone says, a twin turbo TT would be sweet ****. I absolutly love the idea. I was just reading European Car and they had an artical about a rear engine, rear wheel drive, twin turbo Corrado. If that can be done, why not a TT TT. Either way if you pull this off, youre my hero. If you do go with the Autronic SAEM make sure you also get antilag!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (rono1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rono1* »_
ohh BTW, the guys that are posting in your thread are well known here in the 1.8t forum, i wouldn't piss anyone off.. they are very smart and well-knowledge on our 1.8t motors. show them respect and you'll be respected. they heard it all before and you know that talk is cheap.. 

QFT


----------



## toeknee808 (Oct 11, 2006)

its funny how people like to try and criticize this project acting like the OP gives a **** what their two-bit opinion is. to the OP do what you want to do man its YOUR car no one elses its just that some people are bored with their own lives so they have to question somone elses.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_
what do you have to back this up?

You excluded hetz, everyone asking what this guy has done previously, what have YOU guys done that the OP should listen to your "expertise"?


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (hammerhead47)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hammerhead47* »_You know I dont care what anyone says, a twin turbo TT would be sweet ****. I absolutly love the idea. I was just reading European Car and they had an artical about a rear engine, rear wheel drive, twin turbo Corrado. If that can be done, why not a TT TT. Either way if you pull this off, youre my hero. If you do go with the Autronic SAEM make sure you also get antilag! 

because the corrado is a v6







makes things a bit easier
I would love to see this happen I say if you got the paper go for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk4gti118t (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*

well soon here my house construction will end, and once thats done and i can bring my tools back from storage and arranged correctly, im imediatetly going to park my car and dissamble it and first do a complete overhauling of the timing and install new rods in the motor and from there i will be left with all the special fabrication work that i will need to do to accomplish this project (TT'ed) 1.8t mk4 gti, i dont believe they have one of these out there yet so my goal is to be the first, now i realize lots of ppl out there have way more money and way more time than me and can accomplish this in a mater of a couple weeks, as to where it will take me a couple months, but its all about the passion baby and if u aint got it dont bother right!? you all i expect this project to be complete by the end of this winter i HOPE!!, but i do have a daily driver so hehe no worries bout gettin to work and back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif other than that heres a lil vid of my car at its current stage http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm...01240


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nitro7853* »_
because the corrado is a v6







makes things a bit easier
I would love to see this happen I say if you got the paper go for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

But its a 100% custom fab regardless since the engine was moved to the rear.


----------



## atlaudispeed (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re:*

fk all da hataz...


----------



## mk4gti118t (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Re: (atlaudispeed)*

exactly like atlaudispeed said F**K all tha Hataz they blow, as for whose wit me on the project i will be lookin forward to hearin from ya'll in the future, now you all take care of ure selfs first then your baby 2nd then ure girlfriend third LOL!!! JKing ladies


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

If you are going to do a bi-turbo setup then the exhaust mani would have to be grouped 1-4 & 2-3 this way you've grouped the firing order to keep the pulses going. However, the K03s turbine housing and its exit is still very much restrictive even on a bi-turbo setup. enginerd also mentioned that the a divorced dp would be essential to keep back pressure to a min. Perhaps twin BB IHI's or GT12's or GT25R (large side) would be a better option.










_Modified by [email protected] at 12:21 PM 10-9-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Perhaps twin BB IHI's or GT12's or GT25R (large side) would be a better option.











Yeah i mentioned gt15's awhile ago, seem like a better option.
gt12 rated to 120hp
gt15 rated to 160+hp
plus they both are $590ea
also they are both journal bearing GT's, but im sure you knew that
more info and where to buy http://www.himni-racing.com/in...25_28


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

couldnt you just split the exhuast manifold into two at one point... i mean ahave it like the stock on but just have two openings for the turbos right next to each other... no 2 cylinders for one but all 4 for both turbos..? Just an idea...
Dont know much about the physics of it...


----------



## mk4gti118t (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

i see what u mean but that wouldn't work cause then the pressure to each turbo would be different and there for one turbo would always work more then other cause of unequal pressure behind turbine wheels


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (mk4gti118t)*

I would do 2 k04-20's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboGTi222 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (solowb5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solowb5* »_You're going to need a fully built engine because if you are using k03s then there is going to be a huge tq spike instantly which will snap rods super fast. 
I disagree. 2 ko3's will spool like 1 gt28rs IMO. Not that i would know for sure, as no one has ever done this before to my knowledge. To the OP: make it happen man.


----------



## mk4gti118t (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (TurboGTi222)*

as for my engine being built, im defenitly going with scat rods and wiesco pistons cause ive had very good experiences wit wiesco, so there definetly my choice on pistons, the only thing im worries about is finding a program that will have the closset boost curves that these ko3's will produce, cause i dont really wanna have to go stand alone cause, thats where i think my pockets will hurts most, i mean i know there gonna hurt in genarl pursuing this project but a stand alone just defentetly will top every expense i have coming OFF!. well all i can say is thank you all for ure OP's and i take them all into consideration since most of they state very important fact about the build, i will keep updated on the project. thanks to alll again


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (mk4gti118t)*

Why does everyone assume each turbo is being fed by 2 cylinders? It seems to me the "best" way to do it would be to set it up so the exhaust is routed to 1 turbo until a certain pressure is reached, then somehow the gasses are slowly fed through both turbos.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (mj6234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mj6234* »_Why does everyone assume each turbo is being fed by 2 cylinders? It seems to me the "best" way to do it would be to set it up so the exhaust is routed to 1 turbo until a certain pressure is reached, then *somehow* the gasses are slowly fed through both turbos.

Lets see a diagram of how that will work, and not that one with the goldfish.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
Lets see a diagram of how that will work, and not that one with the goldfish.

I said what he said earlier. The way the stock TT setup is on the supra.


----------



## allmotor6 (Jan 21, 2007)

MMDF?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
I said what he said earlier. The way the stock TT setup is on the supra. 

How is there room in a transverse bay?!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

You would have to do some nice custom manifold and exhaust work, but even if it fit, it would be cramped as hell


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
Lets see a diagram of how that will work, and not that one with the goldfish.

I'm a total noob, but couldn't that be accomplished with a wastegate? Set a light pressure on the first turbo's wastegate, once it opens, feed a dump tube into the second turbo's hot side?
I don't think that's the best, or even an effective way to do it, but it would probably function.
On another note, I do want to see the goldfish diagram.


----------



## anon_az (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
i have to disagree here.... 2 small turbo's putting out 12 psi each will NOT (in my mind) equal 24 psi. it dont work that way. it will still be the same 12 psi..... you can have 20 turbo's putting out 12 psi, and it will still only be 12 psi.
just my thought....

It'd still be only 12psi, but twice the volume...still not worth it though, go with one big turbo. TT setups aren't ideal for inline motors IMO


----------



## Dubbin 1.8t (Apr 14, 2006)

i got to the end of the first page and i say END THREAD! obveously this went from people trying to help to people just freaking out at eachother. Just sit down with your mechanic(s) and sit down and get the whole thing planned out, get the parts you need (you will definetly need custom built parts) and the knowlage of how a twin trubo setup typically works. i say again end thread people made this way too argumental.
edit: i may be a hyprocate? lol


_Modified by Dubbin 1.8t at 5:51 PM 10-12-2007_


----------



## mk4gti118t (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (Dubbin 1.8t)*

seriously end tread i am getting a negative energy so just f**king scrap this thread!!!!


----------



## solowb5 (Jan 16, 2007)

diaf is deffinately right after stumbling upon this 4 cyl twin turbo setup.
http://www.swov.org/forum/inde...55981


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (anon_az)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anon_az* »_
It'd still be only 12psi, but twice the volume...still not worth it though, go with one big turbo. TT setups aren't ideal for inline motors IMO

O yea? So the Skyline and Supras pushing out 1300whp arent good setups?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiA4_18T* »_
O yea? So the Skyline and Supras pushing out 1300whp arent good setups?

That's not a fair comparison.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiA4_18T* »_
O yea? So the Skyline and Supras pushing out 1300whp arent good setups?

you're talking about 1.3-1.5 liters firing off a turbo, vs .9 liters. 2 diff animals. twin 30r's will still have a usable powerband with 1.3L firing them off, and pulling to 9k+.


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

you should start researching 80's rally cars, alot of the large cfm diverter valves that would be need for a sequential turbo setup would be similar to these setups.
(edit) also 93+ rx7's use sequential turbo setups, sourcing parts from a wrecked one would be expensive but worth while, especially the turbo's)
also if your going to go through the trouble of doing a twin setup, maybe you could take that same ambition and aim it at a twincharged setup, this would mean running a small supercharger like that off a mercedes slk which can had on ebay for a few hundred dollars, they use internal lubrication and can be bolted at almost any angle. fee this into a t3/t4 turbo which will cover your top end. this will be harder than a parralel turbo setup, but no harder than sequential turbo setup and it will gain you the beneift of having tons of low end and tons of top end.
also search hks twincharged kits for 80's mr2's. this was a bolt on kit offered for mr2's and is very rare but their are various diagrams of it.
also search for the tuning company evolve, they did some twincharged volvo's this past year, their is a company building twincharged mini coopers as well although the name i forget at the moment.
if you want more information on twincharging pm me, i have a large file i've accumulated of various setups, cutaways, and diagrams.
-Tim


_Modified by Elballoonrat at 2:32 AM 10-16-2007_


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (mk4gti118t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4gti118t* »_seriously end tread i am getting a negative energy so just f**king scrap this thread!!!!

hey hey hey don't take all this criticism to heart, really ignore the childish comments and if your TRUTHFULLY going to make this happen then this is the best way to get the right info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (Elballoonrat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elballoonrat* »_you should start researching 80's rally cars, alot of the large cfm diverter valves that would be need for a sequential turbo setup would be similar to these setups.
(edit) also 93+ rx7's use sequential turbo setups, sourcing parts from a wrecked one would be expensive but worth while, especially the turbo's)
also if your going to go through the trouble of doing a twin setup, maybe you could take that same ambition and aim it at a twincharged setup, this would mean running a small supercharger like that off a mercedes slk which can had on ebay for a few hundred dollars, they use internal lubrication and can be bolted at almost any angle. fee this into a t3/t4 turbo which will cover your top end. this will be harder than a parralel turbo setup, but no harder than sequential turbo setup and it will gain you the beneift of having tons of low end and tons of top end.
also search hks twincharged kits for 80's mr2's. this was a bolt on kit offered for mr2's and is very rare but their are various diagrams of it.
also search for the tuning company evolve, they did some twincharged volvo's this past year, their is a company building twincharged mini coopers as well although the name i forget at the moment.
if you want more information on twincharging pm me, i have a large file i've accumulated of various setups, cutaways, and diagrams.
-Tim

_Modified by Elballoonrat at 2:32 AM 10-16-2007_


but I do like this idea, there have been rumors that twincharging is going to be passing onto VW america in the not so distant future


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nitro7853* »_

but I do like this idea, there have been rumors that twincharging is going to be passing onto VW america in the not so distant future

1.4L twincharged FTW


----------



## mk4gti118t (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

clutch just went out on my car so that mean i will be replacing it with a upgraded one that will be able to handle the power of a tt setup


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (mk4gti118t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4gti118t* »_clutch just went out on my car so that mean i will be replacing it with a upgraded one that will be able to handle the power of a tt setup

going with baby steps on this build?


----------



## sys3175 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (enginerd)*

I actually did this same thing to a Chevy Beretta (2.8l v6) I was running 1 audi turbo on the front side, and one on the back. Used two SMIC's and two k&n filters in 2 custom enclosures on either side of the engine, put 2 chevy lumina vents in my hood to feed fresh air to the intake without a cowl. Worked out great.. 145hp engine was pushing 400whp. 
I actually think the jetta/golf engine bay has more free room to work with then the beretta's bay with that 2.8 shoehorned in there.
Obviously there was more to this build then just slapping on some turbo's...
If you're running 2 ko3's you probably could just put a t on the vac line and let the ecu control them.. obviously you'd be best off getting a custom tune but I don't see why you would need to go 100% stand alone if you don't mind working with a shop to get the mapping right.


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_Running 2 ko3's @ 7000 rpm would allow the compressors to operate in an area of the map that would make 20 psi, not 12 psi we are used to up top. You knwo the 20 psi you get at 3500 RPM, now it will be moved to 6000 rpm. 
Sure it's complex, it probably won't spool any better than a single, it has tight packaging constraints, positioning the turbos to have good IC, exhaust, coolant and oil plumbing will be difficult. 
But it's unique, It's never been done, and it' always talked about. I think it's a neat project and would like to see it done so long as it gets finished. I am picturing the outlets running to twin intercoolers on either side. Twin 2.5" Downpipes feeding a 3" cat back. 
Would be a fun project for a good fabricator with some free turbos. Not a project for the bolt on crowd


----------



## TheBeast (Jun 20, 2006)

IBTL


----------



## psychlow (Sep 21, 2006)

Whoever said 12PSI = 12PSI doesn't know a whole lot about turbocharged engines or volume and air mass vs. temperature. Pressure DOES NOT EQUAL airflow.
20PSI from a GT40 is going to be quite a horsepower jump from 20PSI on a KO3. Similarly, 20PSI from 2 KO3's will be more power than 20PSI from one...
The problem is that the shafts on the KO3/KO4 are not built to withstand high pressures. Running at high pressures, 2 of them will produce decent power, but they will still fail quickly.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (sys3175)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sys3175* »_I actually did this same thing to a Chevy Beretta (2.8l v6) I was running 1 audi turbo on the front side, and one on the back. Used two SMIC's and two k&n filters in 2 custom enclosures on either side of the engine, put 2 chevy lumina vents in my hood to feed fresh air to the intake without a cowl. Worked out great.. 145hp engine was pushing 400whp. 
I actually think the jetta/golf engine bay has more free room to work with then the beretta's bay with that 2.8 shoehorned in there.
Obviously there was more to this build then just slapping on some turbo's...
If you're running 2 ko3's you probably could just put a t on the vac line and let the ecu control them.. obviously you'd be best off getting a custom tune but I don't see why you would need to go 100% stand alone if you don't mind working with a shop to get the mapping right.



Its different twin turboing a V6 than a 4 cylender, the V6 has two heads, making it easier...


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (solowb5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solowb5* »_diaf is deffinately right after stumbling upon this 4 cyl twin turbo setup.
http://www.swov.org/forum/inde...55981

depends what your end goal is...
if you want small turbo spooling early into a big turbo for top end power then the volvo project failed....200bhp at 4500rpm top out at high 400's from a 2.5l block....could do that and better at both end of the rev range with a single turbo.
If you are looking for just high numbers from a twin setup then it failed there as well.
As for a **** hot build and huge respect for doing something different then he gets my vote.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (jc_bb)*

The only reason I would see to criticize you about this idea is the logic behind it. You want good spool but don't care about power. You're worried about what tune to use yet you don't care about power. You're going with a stronger clutch but you don't care about power.
Have someone that's good with TIG welding build you an adaptor to run off the stock manifold and custom downpipes for each turbo. Then run stock software (or chipped if your car already is) with boost pressure running off the turbos' wastegate springs (which would be about 5 psi) or install a basic MBC and set it to run about 8-10 psi so that the car will atleast be able to get out of its own way as you drive to the next car show.







Then, you can save yourself money that you obviously don't have to do this project 100% right, time, and you still get the "show" of twin turbos.


----------



## mk4gti118t (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (Chris164935)*

"The only reason I would see to criticize you about this idea is the logic behind it. You want good spool but don't care about power. You're worried about what tune to use yet you don't care about power. You're going with a stronger clutch but you don't care about power." quoted by chris
first of all if u did carfully read my posts, i did mention i was not looking for optimum performance i am looking for a unique setup, but at the same time OBVIOUSLY!! i will be gaining power, so there for i will need a higher performaning clutch, if i wanted performance i would just get rods in my motor and a gt2871r, but like i said i dont want same and simple i want unique and different, as for ure "reason" to criticize me it is overruled i would suggest that u read the whole tread carefully! then attempt to criticize


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (mk4gti118t)*

Why did I click on this thread?


----------



## mk4gti118t (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (TallaiMan)*

i dunno y did ya?


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (mk4gti118t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4gti118t* »_"The only reason I would see to criticize you about this idea is the logic behind it. You want good spool but don't care about power. You're worried about what tune to use yet you don't care about power. You're going with a stronger clutch but you don't care about power." quoted by chris
first of all if u did carfully read my posts, i did mention i was not looking for optimum performance i am looking for a unique setup, but at the same time OBVIOUSLY!! i will be gaining power, so there for i will need a higher performaning clutch, if i wanted performance i would just get rods in my motor and a gt2871r, but like i said i dont want same and simple i want unique and different, as for ure "reason" to criticize me it is overruled i would suggest that u read the whole tread carefully! then attempt to criticize


I did read the whole thread, unfortunately. Did you?
Anyway, good luck with your "show car".


----------



## SAGTI (May 14, 2006)

Wouldn't it work better having both turbos on the same manifold spooling together rather than 2 cyliners each. In theory it should be self equalizing then. I saw a Skyline where they had added a piece to the exhaust manifolds that linked them together to achieve better balancing. The 2 K03s will spool quite a bit latter than a single - but that is probably a positive as it spools too fast anyway.
Then weld the wastegates closed and use an external wastegate.
I had a discussion about this a long time ago and the idea was not just shot down it was nuked. OP - consider yourself lucky that a few open minded people took the time to say something positive!
The reason I ended up giving the idea (theory) up was I just could not visualize how to work the turbo inlets part of the deal. One is already a complete PITA down there.
Good luck, keep us updated on your plans - If you start the project seriously, then some of the positive guys may have some good ideas to make things work better.


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_There is no reason why twin turbo wouldn't run fine on a chip. Airflow is airflow- the ECU doesn't care if it comes from 2 little turbo's or one large one. 

Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## dubfetishh3235 (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (veedubb7)*

well i have to say that I would rather a single BT setup, because i like the up top power, but i am in no way putting you down and i say go for what you really want and i would be interested in seeing this completed. good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sys3175 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

True that the 2.8 V6 has 2 heads but you have obviously never looked under the hood of a beretta or f-body cavalier.. There is defiently not more space in these engine bays. There is exactly 2in between the forward bank and the radiator. The rear is just as bad with the firewall. I ended up with them crammed on the side if the engine with a custom exhaust mani to get it there. Was quite a bit of work. I think it would be much easier to accomplish/fabricate on the 1.8t


----------



## xtremerob (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (speeding-g60) PSI vs Volume*

I agree, if the psi limit is at 12, but you would twice the volume so instead of running out of boost at 1800 rpm, you would have boost at maybe 3000 rpm. Just a thought.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

Two of them will make well over 12psi all the way to the rev limiter.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

ive got my two, but thats because an a hole member decided on sitting on the turbo until i filed a paypal claim and then sent it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mk4gti118t (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

see those turbos are for the transverse mounted cars, i have the longitutally mounted turbos that are of the b6 A4. there a lot more compact in overall size. and as for me havin room for the setup theres more than enough room behind my motor to fireway. eyeball messurments say approx 8-10"s


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (mk4gti118t)*

Any progress?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

lol yea this is 4 pages and not one big pic. wtf is going on


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (mk4gti118t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4gti118t* »_see those turbos are for the transverse mounted cars, i have the longitutally mounted turbos that are of the b6 A4. there a lot more compact in overall size. and as for me havin room for the setup theres more than enough room behind my motor to fireway. eyeball messurments say approx 8-10"s 

I hope you know that the longitudinal k03 turbos use a different turbo to manifold flange than the transverse k03's. Oh, and the k03's from a b6 aren't k03s turbos.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Chris164935)*

go here
http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=1973959

http://www.honda-tech.com/zero...age=1
http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=2039042


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

There is no 12psi limit though, two of these will have no trouble getting up to 20psi or more.


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

It will definitely look cool. Run cylinders 1 and 4 to one turbo and 2 and 3 to the other. Keep the runners equal length and that should help spool the turbos as well as can be expected.
On the performance end, twin turbos versus a single at the same power level is an old debate. The single often makes a bit more power but the twins have better response. Spool can go either way depending on the turbos and configuration.
FWIW, I saw a Japanese vid comparing a lot of Skylines and Supras and the one that was proclaimed too responsive and too fast was a Skyline with a pair of GT2530 turbos. 


_Modified by onemoremile at 10:27 PM 10-31-2007_


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: (onemoremile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onemoremile* »_It will definitely look cool. Run cylinders 1 and 4 to one turbo and 2 and 3 to the other. Keep the runners equal length and that should help spool the turbos as well as can be expected.
On the performance end, twin turbos versus a single at the same power level is an old debate. The single often makes a bit more power but the twins have better response. Spool can go either way depending on the turbos and configuration.
FWIW, I saw a Japanese vid comparing a lot of Skylines and Supras and the one that was proclaimed too responsive and too fast was a Skyline with a pair of GT2530 turbos. 

_Modified by onemoremile at 10:27 PM 10-31-2007_

i have that vid.. it was a white skyline with an asian race car driver driving it...


----------



## miller18T (Jun 19, 2007)

if it was worth doing, it would've been done by now. i would assume that you need more cylinders than 4 to make this worthwhile.
but if it's your passion, go for it. just probably a lot cheaper to go stg 3 with fully upgraded internals etc. etc.... and with i'm guessing you'd have a much more reliable (and probably faster) ride.


----------



## mk4gti118t (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (miller18T)*

glad to see how ya'll feel bout my idea,well i guess everyone1 has the right to speak their minds right?


----------



## krautcar (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (mk4gti118t)*

I think you should do it. If nothing else, you'll have something no one else has ( I didn't read through the whole thread so if someone has one, don't flame). And no matter what the people say about it, you will get mad respect for makin it work. Especially if you can beat the pants off a Stg3+


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (miller18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miller18T* »_if it was worth doing, it would've been done by now. 

And if we all thought like that, we'd still be living in caves without fire.
OP: Do it. we'll all be very envious if it works out well. In fact, for those of us who know how to turn the car left and right, we'll be even more interested as I'm far more interested in swapping out my small turbo for two small-medium turbos for autocross purposes.
Sure, that guy's 678whp 1.8t is a great feat, but my K03s GTI would kill it on your average autocross course.
Response>peak horsepower for me. If I could have 300 whp on tap from 2200 rpm's, I'd be ecstatic.


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (DIAF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIAF* »_
And if we all thought like that, we'd still be living in caves without fire.
OP: Do it. we'll all be very envious if it works out well. In fact, for those of us who know how to turn the car left and right, we'll be even more interested as I'm far more interested in swapping out my small turbo for two small-medium turbos for autocross purposes.
Sure, that guy's 678whp 1.8t is a great feat, but my K03s GTI would kill it on your average autocross course.
Response>peak horsepower for me. If I could have 300 whp on tap from 2200 rpm's, I'd be ecstatic.

yea me 2 if I could squeeze 400whp on pump gas by 3000 itd be great, but then I wake up from my dream


----------



## UPS (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*

I just bought a second K04-001, ill be starting this project mid may
twin turbo K04-001
apr k04 software
1 big front mount with custom piping
new pistons/rods
custom lines/manifold and downpipe to 3'' exhaust
I still have a couple more things to buy before i can start


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (theyjustcallmesir)*

I am http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the OP.
I made my 91 maxima into a TT with a full barage of "this won't work" comments. Well, it works, and it is fun. It definitely isn't the most powerful system, but I did the work myself, and it was a learning experience.


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

I donno lol good luck man thats going to be a tight fit.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (theyjustcallmesir)*

its going to be a tight fit, good luck. I really hope you run a Supra style setup (all power to one and then both when the flow is high enough for both)


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (theyjustcallmesir)*

001's ? why didn't you just get ko4-025's or 020's? like the rs4


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nitro7853* »_001's ? why didn't you just get ko4-025's or 020's? like the rs4

Maybe because each turbo on the s4/rs4 serves 1.35L while each 01 on this setup will serve .9L?


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

RIGHT? and why would that matter, I'm sure spool will be relativly quick with those turbo's, the ko4-020 is bigger but I dont' really think there big enough to make a huge difference in spool between the two.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*

Why not try quad turbos?


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thats intense


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

Owen Developments - not sure it ever ran tho... but ceretainly got people talkign about it when they showed it at Autosports show a couple of years ago.


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (DIAF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIAF* »_
Sure, that guy's 678whp 1.8t is a great feat, but my K03s GTI would kill it on your average autocross course.
Response>peak horsepower for me. If I could have 300 whp on tap from 2200 rpm's, I'd be ecstatic.

WHo drives an autocross course at 2200rpm? you want to change gear more often, would love to see that race though!!

_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_
Maybe because each turbo on the s4/rs4 serves 1.35L while each 01 on this setup will serve .9L?

more relevant is that the turbos are fed by 3 exhaust pulses flowing through 1.35l and the engine has another three doing the other turbo.
one bank of the V is feeding power to the other and vice versa helping it spool up.
a Ko3 on a 1.2 Vauxhall Nova 3 cylinder would not spool up to peak boost anywhere near as quickly as a twin turbo 2.7l V6 running the same turbo.


----------



## mycarsux (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_I am http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the OP.
I made my 91 maxima into a TT with a full barage of "this won't work" comments. Well, it works, and it is fun. It definitely isn't the most powerful system, but I did the work myself, and it was a learning experience.

Are you the guy that had the turbo and plumbing mounted where the passenger seat was?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (DIAF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIAF* »_
And if we all thought like that, we'd still be living in caves without fire.
OP: Do it. we'll all be very envious if it works out well. In fact, for those of us who know how to turn the car left and right, we'll be even more interested as I'm far more interested in swapping out my small turbo for two small-medium turbos for autocross purposes.
Sure, that guy's 678whp 1.8t is a great feat, but my K03s GTI would kill it on your average autocross course.
Response>peak horsepower for me. If I could have 300 whp on tap from 2200 rpm's, I'd be ecstatic.

you cant have 300whp from 2200rpm.
Taking half of your motor and putting it to the same size turbo will increase the lag needing ~double the rpm for spool.
And i guarantee if we went on a road course i would own your ass out of turns, on the straights and through the twisties regardless of the power because the car puts it to the ground better than most 300whp cars do because of the capabilities of gear specific/rpm dependant electronic boost control. Just because it seems laggy on the dyno doesnt mean it is laggy when you mash it in a sweet spot area.


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
you cant have 300whp from 2200rpm.


You can too if you have 716wtq


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (Chemhalo)*

boosted big block?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

also you guys are dreaming with this huge tq @ 3krpm, you guys would be SNAPPING rods at that power level at that rpm, youd need a very very stout motor for that, and its just not going to happen with a 1.8L displacement.


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

Ideally, the Supra setup would be best... you quickly spool the K04 with all 4 cylinders then when a single K04 setup would usually start dying off, turbo #2 would come online and keep torque up through the rev band.
I do wish the OP the best of luck in this because if it does work and produces quick spool and 300whp (not at 2200rpm) it will impress alot of people.


----------



## jasonsp6 (Sep 8, 2003)

Interesting project. Congrats on wanting to try something different. It sounds like a fun project and you will learn a lot from doing this.


----------



## hammerhead47 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (jasonsp6)*

I'm to lazy to read 4 pages to find out so I'm just going to ask. Why not sequential? Wouldn't that make more sense?


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_also you guys are dreaming with this huge tq @ 3krpm, you guys would be SNAPPING *wrist pins* at that power level at that rpm, youd need a very very stout motor for that, and its just not going to happen with a 1.8L displacement.

Fixed that for ya


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (UntouchableGTI)*

so i guess this went nowhere, huh?


----------



## belgepunk (Oct 6, 2007)

looks like it. kind of a dumb idea in the first place...


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (belgepunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *belgepunk* »_looks like it. kind of a dumb idea in the first place...

not dumb, just not practical.


----------



## MakingBoost (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
not dumb, just not practical. 

But a great for fab/machine project.... It will be done.
I'm thinking about a 32 T-Bucket roadster with a twin k03 1.8t....
Its more of a look what I did type of project, but isn't that the point?


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

u just replied a yr late


----------



## MakingBoost (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: (dknl)*

No really.... I wasn't aware....


----------



## joe'sGTI (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (mk4gti118t)*

I understand what your saying man. Its not about speed its about being different. Maybe you should have bought a scion








Anyway, why don't you twincharge no one has ever done that. Buy a vortech supercharger and run that. That would be cool to right?


----------



## PimpMyRide (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (joe'sGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joe’sGTI* »_I understand what your saying man. Its not about speed its about being different. Maybe you should have bought a scion








Anyway, why don't you twincharge no one has ever done that. Buy a vortech supercharger and run that. That would be cool to right?

Dont dog on scions







my friend has a scion running a 2871 and he dyno'ed over 350 whp at 15 pounds.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

why wont boostin' just lock this thread once and for all?


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (joe'sGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joe’sGTI* »_
Anyway, why don't you twincharge no one has ever done that. Buy a vortech supercharger and run that. That would be cool to right?

yes they have.
at least one Mk2 golf running SC and Turbo that I know of
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hltTPMD3mYs


----------



## MakingBoost (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (jc_bb)*

Or better yet....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbU0tNohz54
Working on a flange/manifold concept, 1.8TT might become a reality one day...


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (MakingBoost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MakingBoost* »_Or better yet....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbU0tNohz54
Working on a flange/manifold concept, 1.8TT might become a reality one day...

It'd be neat in concept, but the more important question is why? It's no better for packaging, and the turbos still suck. I know people want to do "different" setups, and I'm all for that, but not if the setup really doesn't really have any advantage other than looking neat.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (themachasy)*


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
It'd be neat in concept, but the more important question is why? It's no better for packaging, and the turbos still suck. I know people want to do "different" setups, and I'm all for that, but not if the setup really doesn't really have any advantage other than looking neat.

easiest way to get high bhp with wide and full power curve.
GT35 on a 1.8t has near vertical power delivery from 4500rpm onwards, but is still less than 200bhp at the 4k mark on most set ups.
*
PROPERLY* done a SC GT35 combo would deliver much higher sub 4500rpm power levels and smooth out the power delivery to make a much larger area under both torque and power curves.
still...lot of effort on the packaging front


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

GT35R, smaller turbo (T3S60?) as a remote turbo (where the muffler is located). Figure out the rest with plumbing.... I'd assume an exhaust cut out ,lets the GT35R spool up and not the remote turbo.


----------



## catsman72 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (-Khaos-)*

how can such a retarded thread have 5 pages


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (catsman72)*

was going to say catsman is the smartest person on this thread for his quote, but he wants to buy a honda over another VW.









J/p


----------



## catsman72 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (foxhound720)*

hahaha. But I will make sure the Honda has boost.







I don't think i'll ever own a none FI car.


----------



## 2004VdubJTI (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: (catsman72)*

How about someone just do it and show everyone the f'in results. Its pretty simple.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (2004VdubJTI)*

This is kind of like the eliminator turbo kit debate. Every hates it everyone asks about it then someone installs it and get dyno sheets and we go ooohh ahhhh not bad but it chokes.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (jc_bb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jc_bb* »_
easiest way to get high bhp with wide and full power curve.
GT35 on a 1.8t has near vertical power delivery from 4500rpm onwards, but is still less than 200bhp at the 4k mark on most set ups.
*
PROPERLY* done a SC GT35 combo would deliver much higher sub 4500rpm power levels and smooth out the power delivery to make a much larger area under both torque and power curves.
still...lot of effort on the packaging front

The twincharge setup is absolutely useless for most forms of racing short of autocross. If you're drag racing, you launch under boost and don't drop down less than your powerband when you shift. I still think its not worth it. How often are you under 4500rpm if you're racing? Adjust your driving style, or get a smaller turbo. Besides, if you have fwd and a 35r you are not road coursing.


----------



## MakingBoost (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
The twincharge setup is absolutely useless for most forms of racing short of autocross. 


SCCA all they way!


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (jc_bb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jc_bb* »_
easiest way to get high bhp with wide and full power curve.


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
The twincharge setup is absolutely useless for most forms of racing short of autocross. 
.
who mentioned racing? The OP isn't racing that POS either
No race engines are designed to have a wide power curve like a daily. its short gearing and narrow high curve.
but as a useable, high power DD option it can work.


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (jc_bb)*

What ever happened to the person that was building this? I REALLY wanted to see this done with our cars!


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

:slap: for the bump
it was never a build thread, it was a "What do you guys think" thread


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

I twin K03'ed a 3.0L V6 '91 nissan maxima back in the day.
It was ugly, but it worked, and was a lot of fun.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_the guys at nothing leaves stock started working on one. check the fabrication forum.
 saw this in person a week ago, mani was done and mounted to 1.8 16v head, with 2 small gt series t25's hanging off it.. Impressive setup to say the least, and Josh's fab skills leave nothing to be desired http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bannedfortrolling (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_I twin K03'ed a 3.0L V6 '91 nissan maxima back in the day.
It was ugly, but it worked, and was a lot of fun.

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## AUDITRANCE (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (mk4gti118t)*

Here you go. been done.
http://s16.photobucket.com/alb...n.flv
leave it to zee germans to make it work.


----------



## AUDITRANCE (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (AUDITRANCE)*

here's another. watch until the end to see the flames shoot out of the exhaust housings








http://s16.photobucket.com/alb...o.flv
here's the website
http://www.hulsenturbotuning.nl/Projecten_main.htm


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *AUDITRANCE* »_here's another. watch until the end to see the flames shoot out of the exhaust housings








http://s16.photobucket.com/alb...o.flv
here's the website
http://www.hulsenturbotuning.nl/Projecten_main.htm

dude that 1st video was sick

















_Modified by Big_Tom at 10:21 AM 4-9-2010_


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Big_Tom)*

Sigh....why does the VW world always try to "think outside the box" in a good way, just to execute the idea at 50%?
Go for it, or go home.










_Modified by ncsumecheng at 10:41 AM 4-9-2010_


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: CUSTOM Twin Turbo 1.8t project!! (mk4gti118t)*

This is a great idea for a home DIY kinda guy. And k03's would do just fine for a nice 300whp and maybe 400 lb ft of tq. All I gotta say is get rods cuz tq is gunna build up fast and low. As far as a sequential turbo system with a k04 and 2860 goes don't do it. It be a waste pushing air thru the k04 and your displacement is just to small to run anything bigger to make it worth while. Twin k04's would be even better but then your getting into a lil more lag over the k03's and that isn't what your after now is it?
Best of luck


----------



## mojoman469 (Jan 5, 2016)

*build what you want*

Me personally, I would go with sequential turbos. You'd get great boost because one turbo is spooling the other. Which would cause super fast spool. It isn't hard to have a ecm tuned to run another turbo. In fact, you wouldn't have to tube much because the ecm would still just exhaust the extra boost automatically. You would need to tune for extra fuel due to boost. You can do it. I would not suggest running one turbo off of two cylinders. Two cylinders would barely turn those k03s and you'd probably lose performance.


----------

